

Prominent Entrepreneurs: Our Greatest Fears, Failures, and Lessons - harlox
http://www.techvibes.com/blog/canadian-entrepreneurs-greatest-fears-failures-and-lessons-2012-10-16

======
clareryan
Love this

------
deblanda
awesome video

